# Reformed Group in Nicaragua needs English teachers...wanna go?



## LaurenC (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello Puritan Board Members,

I get a newsletter from Sovereign Grace Singles and it had some good news about this... I haven't posted here for a long time [anywhere on these forums] nor have I logged in, but I thought this place was the best place to post this! Since so many people see it!! 

In case you write asking about the organization, its people, time-frames of how long you'll go and teach, or any other details, I really don't know, I'm just the "messenger" for anyone who wants to maybe teach English in Nicaragua with a Reformed bunch of believers.... here's the link, God Bless you! Please reach them for info!  

People Needed


----------



## jeetfeet (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, my name is Frank. I saw your post. I will be in Nica Oct 21st, 2012 for a number of weeks. I am helping with a Reformed Baptist church plant in Western Panama and live part time in the USA. I have met with the Reformed work in San Jose, CR - fereformada.org and have friends there Eduardo Flores. I need to be in Nica for the next couple of months on and off. I am wondering if there is anything I can do to help.


----------

